

Success Tips For New Entrepreneurs - haidut
http://www.forbes.com/2009/01/15/mitra-new-entrepreneurs-tech-enter-cx_sm_0116mitra.html?feed=rss_technology_enterprisetech

======
dennykmiu
She is one of my favorite writers, someone who has actually been an
entrepreneur, echoing a lot of what I have written recently about struggling
entrepreneurs, especially the part about ... "How do you fund an early
venture?" The answer is "You don't."

